
Ask HN: Recent engineer grad. What should I study/do for junior dev positions? - cocoawhale
In terms of CS knowledge, I have the equivalent of an Intro CS class and a Data Structures&#x2F;Algorithms class under my belt. I have many projects on my GitHub but all of the projects (about 5-6 of them) are Hackathon (crappily written un-bragworthy) code. I&#x27;m focusing on mainly back-end WebDev junior developer roles. I graduated about 6 months ago and have been focusing exclusively on picking up software skills for these last 6 months.<p>I DO have 10 months of traditional engineering experience but no Software engineering experience.<p>Should I at this point, focus on Cracking the Code Interview&#x2F;Hackerrank problems mainly? Would top-tier companies care about any projects I build? If so, should I focus my attention on projects? Should I look for only internships at this point? What is a good course of action at this point considering one can only choose to do so many things at one time? Will companies hire a postgrad as an intern? So many tough questions, will I ever find all of the answers?
======
MichaelCrawford
First, you need your own website.

Of the projects you've written - the Hackathon stuff &c. - pick out the one
that would appeal to the most people, were it well-written. Host your own git
server (not GitHub - you want people coming to your site, not someone else's!)
then refactor the code so that it is well-written.

Have a read of my articles "How to Promote Your Business on the Internet" at
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/website-
promotion.htm...](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/website-
promotion.html) as well as "White Hat Search Engine Optimization" at
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/search-engine-
optimiz...](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/search-engine-
optimization/)

------
tdefarbus
don't waste your time. have you tried devdraft.com..you take a few coding
challenges and then you get in front of tons of companies. some of the best
coding challenges i've ever seen.

